
Ask HN: What are reputable sources of Covid-19 information? - sounds231
It&#x27;s hard to know where to look, what to believe, or who to trust regarding COVID-19. I doubt that anything you can find on a major news site, or anything ranking highly in search engines is unbiased.<p>I&#x27;d like to compile a list of resources (mail lists, videos, talks etc) that are at least somewhat reputable or trustworthy, not sponsored or skewed--experts who have done (or are doing) their homework and working to educate others. Of course no one knows the real whole state of the world with 100% certainty, but I know there are people who know better than me, and I&#x27;d like to find them!
======
MrsPeaches
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/)
is pretty comprehensive and backed by Nesta. [1]

For visualisation I use: [https://boogheta.github.io/coronavirus-
countries/](https://boogheta.github.io/coronavirus-countries/)

[1] [https://www.nesta.org.uk/press-release/coronavirus-tech-
hand...](https://www.nesta.org.uk/press-release/coronavirus-tech-handbook-
technologists-around-the-world-are-crowdsourcing-ideas-to-combat-covid-19/)

~~~
sounds231
These are awesome thanks for sharing!

------
dglass
I've been using [https://globalepidemics.org/key-metrics-for-covid-
suppressio...](https://globalepidemics.org/key-metrics-for-covid-suppression/)
to track case numbers daily in the US. It has visibility down to the county
level.

------
yryan
I’ve been enjoying watching LockdownTV interviews:
[https://unherd.com/lockdown-tv/](https://unherd.com/lockdown-tv/)

------
superdeeda
[https://covidreference.com/](https://covidreference.com/)

------
jaredsohn
reddit.com/r/covid19

------
giantg2
PubMed

